

What Occupy Wall Street Should Ask For - thinkcomp
http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/What-Occupy-Wall-Street-Should-Ask-For

======
anthropeeps
But don't you think the mere fact they are out there and calling attention to
something that is, quite frankly, pissing most Americans off, is in itself
asking for something? The NY unions just added their full support and while
that may be reactionary and not based on idealism, it prompted action and
garnered more media attention. I agree with all your points but want to add
one little nugget...the Credit Unions are pretty good and even though I'm no
longer an educator, I still get an awesome rate for my savings account.

~~~
thinkcomp
It's hard to fix "something." There's a lot that needs to be fixed, but as
long as the public can't articulate what it wants, nothing will change.

~~~
anthropeeps
Even if the public articulates its wants, we have to depend on our oh-so-
reliable elected officials to write, pass, and enact legislation.

